# pinhole is a pinhole is a ect



## mysteryscribe (Jun 1, 2007)

Making a couple of test... Pinhole for still life... new fstop for the new pinhole....  very very wide angle..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also just finished a 127 pinhole I can't wait to try out.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 1, 2007)

I built and tested the 127 pinhole it sucks.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## terri (Jun 1, 2007)

But the image is kind of cool.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 1, 2007)

This was with the 6x9 pin hole on the pioneer.  the 127 was so bad I couldn't even print them.  I took the pinhole off the pioneer by the way.  I converted it to a slight tele portrait 6x9.  Im looking forward to some historic thing I can try it on.  I will probably make a pinhole 120 on the old polaroid frame I have.

I have a 3x4 polaroid with a sheet film back and 2 holders I am going to turn into a pin hole you want it terri.  You can get two paper negs for the holder from a single 5x7 sheet of paper.


----------

